# Is It Hot There?



## rake60 (Jul 5, 2012)

We are in the heat wave band here so my cousin and I decided we should go
golfing at noon today. :

Temperatures over 90F and humidity over 75%.
The weather certainly took it's toll on our scores.
_(OK, our scores always stink, but I'm using the weather as an excuse this time!)_

We'll be on the golf course again tomorrow at 9:30AM.
It should be a little cooler then.
It may be so cold that my score will suffer...........

If you are in the heat wave, use some common sense.
A mild headache is the first sign of dehydration. 
Don't ignore the signs!
Drink lots of water or other non-carbonated, non-alcoholic fluids.

Be safe out there!

Rick


----------



## Ogaryd (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Rick,

      Super hot and humid in Southwest Florida, Hope we all get a break soon.

                                             Gary


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 5, 2012)

Average temp around Sacramento this time of year is mid-90's. Very often it is over 100 degrees like this coming weekend, we are scheduled for a number of days well over 100. It wouldn't feel right if it was any cooler. It's also why I have my shed air conditioner mounted so that it blows directly into my face from 2 feet away while I 'm working on my engines. In fact, it gets so hot here that birds have to use potholders to pull worms out of the ground.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 5, 2012)

13th day of triple digit temps. 100 degrees today. Today was the coolest. The other 12 have been anywhere from 102 to 107 farenhiet. The thing that saves us is the humidity.
  Form a low of 3 percent to about 60 to 70 percent, average around 20 to 30 percent.

 Ron


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 5, 2012)

Its hot here, about 85 degrees F and humid. ----And God, I just love it!!! Everybody else seems to whine and complain about it, but I remember every day of every Canadian winter for the last 66 years---As far as I'm concerned, if this is Global warming, its welcome at the Rupnow house!!!----Brian


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 5, 2012)

I hate winter also. I'll take the heat anyday.

 Ron


----------



## rake60 (Jul 5, 2012)

I *HATE* the heat!

You can always put on more clothes to keep warm.
Taking too much off to get cooler makes people look at you funny. :shrug:

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 5, 2012)

106 F and not humid. They don't call it Hot Vegas (Las Vegas) for nothing.

Kenny


----------



## Ryker Carruthers (Jul 5, 2012)

The only nice thing about working in a plumbing and heating shop is the nice cool crawl spaces and basements when its 100 degrees plus out. The plumbing shop was built in 1913 so no central air. Up stairs gets extreamly hot even with a window a/c blowing directly on you. In our machine shop it gets plenty warm without the air conditioner hooked up yet. 





			
				rake60  said:
			
		

> I *HATE* the heat!
> 
> You can always put on more clothes to keep warm.
> Taking too much off to get cooler makes people look at you funny. :shrug:
> ...


I'm with you on the heat rick. I would really rather be riding a snowmobile when its zero degrees than working in the heat
Ryker


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 5, 2012)

Out here in Maine it got up to 79 today, with a cool sea breeze. Its 62 now, just about a perfect sleeping night.

You can keep all that heat out west and down south.


----------



## Jimk 33131 (Jul 5, 2012)

RICK

      It seems to be extra hot everywhere this summer, But we were 95 last Tuesday
    at six in the afternoon when a 100 MW transformer at our steam plant shorted
    and caught fire so the whole city was without power for 24 hours  
    They put backup generators 3 and 4 online so we had some power and things are
    going along pretty good and blam!!!!! on Tuesday this week generator 4 goes down
    throws all the load on #3 and it goes down so blackout for another 8 hours, now we
    are working on a 50 year old 50 MW transformer and keep our fingers crossed  
    We were working from our little 6500 watt generator and just before dark it blew
    a capacitor luckly I had a used one in my shop so we had a few lights and a small
    window unit for the night. :bow: :bow: So don't complain guys it could be worse!!


----------



## kf2qd (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, down here in hot South Texas it is only making it into the mid 90's. But the humidity is up...

Don't envy those of you in the current hotspots, it will probably make it into the 100's come August, and then continue into September.


----------



## Cedge (Jul 5, 2012)

Two days of 107° with index temps of 115°, this week. Was a balmy 100/ 105° today. A wee bit miserable with the high humidity levels. I'm looking forward to the high 80's or low 90's predicted next week.

Steve


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 5, 2012)

Our summer hasn't started yet (if it ever does), we are still in the rainy season with the odd outbreak of sunshine.

But a nice comfortable late 60's early 70's F.

Typical UK weather.


John


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 6, 2012)

Got the heater on full bore in the work shop. 12 deg C outside


----------



## RMO (Jul 6, 2012)

Rained all day, but got up to 75F or so Back up to the 80s tomorrow.


----------



## Maryak (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Herbie how about to day 1.7C at 0600. Water froze in the town pipes in Renmark at -5C.

Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 6, 2012)

Yep !!!





the salmon color is heat advisory
brown/rust heat watch
purple heat warning
hot tin


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 6, 2012)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I *HATE* the heat!
> 
> You can always put on more clothes to keep warm.
> Taking too much off to get cooler makes people look at you funny. :shrug:
> ...




   If I put enough clothes on to stay warm I waddle like a penguin and can't do anything.



  If I fell over I'd have to have one of those "help I've fallen and can't get up" gadgets. :big: :big: :big: :big:

  Ron


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 6, 2012)

Bob. Just after I posted that note I saw on the news it was 1.2C at the airport and six planes had to be de-iced before take off. Roll on summer ;D


----------



## terrywerm (Jul 6, 2012)

Currently 103 F in Minnesota. I am used to working outside and all, but I'll take -25 F over this anyday. Oh - oh, gotta go. Wife just showed up and she claims she's melting.  :big:


----------



## George_Race (Jul 6, 2012)

Actual air temperature a few minutes ago was 103 degrees F. When you factor in the humidity, the "feels like" temperature is at 112 here now.
This is 6 days in a row, and tomorrow the news folks are saying more records are going to be broken.

I am ready for cooler weather!
George


----------



## Dave G (Jul 7, 2012)

This is the weeked the NHRA fellows show up at our local track, the wife and I deciced to go yesterday to watch( her idea, not mine ). It was hotter than a titainium clutch can after a 4 second pass. I don't know what the actual temp was but it was hot. Lots of sunblock and bottled water kept us from melting though. The track temp was 132 F at 4:00 in the afternoon. Other than the temps, no track records this year I'm afraid. Dave


----------



## AlanHaisley (Jul 7, 2012)

Here in NC just SE of Raleigh it's 95F. Supposed to hit 102F later today and 101F tomorrow. 

Alan


----------



## rake60 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just reached 100 Degrees F here.







I did NOT buy that thermometer, it was on the garage when I bought the house.
Looks like that garage needs some repainting.
Oh well, far too hot to worry about that today. 

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 7, 2012)

99 here with a heat index of 106 
tin


----------



## rake60 (Jul 7, 2012)

A storm just came through here that dropped the temperature to 75F.

That storm triggered a microburst that hit about 15 miles north of us where my 
sister lives. I can't get a hold of them and all three highways leading to there are blocked
with downed trees and power lines.

I started this thread as kind of a joke. 
Now I'm reading at least 30 heat related deaths have been confirmed so far.
And it's only July......

Rick


----------



## Rayanth (Jul 8, 2012)

It hit mid 70's today. over the next 10 days, according to weather.com, our highest should be about 77. we are also looking at humidity in the 80%+ range, so that's making it feel hotter than it is, I suppose. We're anticipated to get more rain starting the 16th.

I can't stand heat. Even this mid-70's is too much for me... give me anything in the 50-mid60's range and I'm happy, preferably even raining a bit.

I do not envy those of you stuck in the worst of the heat wave hitting the majority of the US. The temps i mention for here are very mild, our records are in the 90's for July, and we've not come anywhere near that this year.

- Ryan


----------



## purpleknif (Jul 8, 2012)

Waaaay too hot to work in the garage. The boss gave us the option of having Thurs, and Fri. off for the holiday weekend.(as well as the 4th). Ended up closing, no one wanted to work. Upper 90's and high humidity in northern OH. Today(Sundy) is supposed to hit ONLY 87. Hot again by the end of the week though.


----------

